# Rebic salta anche Milan - Napoli. Origi spera.



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.

Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.


Pazzesco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2022)

Ormai ha rotto palesemente i marroni. Via, via.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.



Fanno prima a dire chiaro e tondo qual è il problema del ragazzo, senza stare a nascondere le cose


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Settembre 2022)

Da cedere subito,anche per 10€


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.


Ma da quanto è fermo per il mal di schiena? A 40 anni è in carrozzina di questo passo.

Rescindiamo il contratto e mandiamolo a zappare dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Si rompesse almeno in qualche contrasto di gioco o in partita. Questo da un giorno all'altro si alza dal letto e si spacca per mesi. E' roba che non ho mai visto fin ora. 

Quando Pato si spaccava sempre entrava in campo e si sfasciava alla prima corsa, questo invece dal nulla proprio ha problemi


----------



## Gamma (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.


Bisogna trovare una soluzione per domenica, ma la priorità è la Champions ora.

Io proverei 4-3-2-1, con CDK e Messias dietro Giroud. Lobotka, Anguissa e Zielinski (o Elmas) sono pericolosi in mezzo, difficile pensare di contenerli con la mediana a due.
Serviranno il miglior Tonali e il miglior Bennacer, poi metterei Vrankx a legnare dalle parti di Kvara (che con il solo Calabria, potrebbe farci molto male).

Servirà anche il miglior Theo davanti perché senza Leao perdiamo tantissimo offensivamente.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.


Vendere.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.


Se vabbè ciao. Mi sa che questa non è la stagione del riscatto ma del fisiatra


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Settembre 2022)

Incominciamo a guardarci attorno per trovare qualcosa a sinistra già per Gennaio, Rebic non è affidabile.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.


La condizione di Rebic è imbarazzante 

Vediamo che cosa ci inventiamo, un 352 lo vedrei possibile 
Maignan
Kalulu Kjaer Tomori 
Calabria Tonali Bennacer Pobega Theo
Giroud CDK


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Settembre 2022)

C'era Dybala e l'abbiamo lasciato andare ala Roma


----------



## Viulento (10 Settembre 2022)

in nostro sensi, questo e' infortunato di testa.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.



Si sapeva che rebic fosse di cristallo e che tutte le nostri ali a parte leao fanno ridere. Proprietà indecente.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.



Rebic è diventato purtroppo un problema serio.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma da quanto è fermo per il mal di schiena? A 40 anni è in carrozzina di questo passo.
> 
> Rescindiamo il contratto e mandiamolo a zappare dai.


Guarda ho amici 30enni che anche loro hanno dei mal di schiena da cui non ne escono. Hanno fatto tantissimi controlli, anche neurologici, niente non si capisce. Quando parte il dolore del mal di schiena pare che non ne escono. Poi a caso sparisce per un po'.
Assurdo, potrebbe essere qualcosa di simile anche per Rebic.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

bho, mia nonna a 92 anni ha meno acciacchi di Rebic


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


va be c'è solo da vergognarsi.
2 inabili handicappati e 1 con la segatura nel cervello che fa le rovesciate da ammonito.
aggiungiamo degli invalidi in tribuna che come parco attaccanti per l'ennesima volta mettono 1 rottame + 1 nonno + 1 di 90 anni rotto fino a marzo.

santo dio ma se ogni anno è così sarà mica un caso?????


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


Penso che il problema sia il naso e non la schiena.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


Una roba fantozziana ormai. Difficile anche commentare, ma di fatto non abbiamo alternativa a Leao. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Penso che il problema sia il naso e non la schiena.



Se il problema fosse solamente il naso contro il Napoli volerebbe....


----------



## ilPresidente (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.



Calabria a sx
Dest a dx
Teo esterno alto


----------



## bmb (11 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se il problema fosse solamente il naso contro il Napoli volerebbe....


Sarà a fare ape con Don Aurelio


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


Classica partita nella quale ci esalteremo. Nelle difficoltà emergiamo. Ne sono sicuro. Per me proverà Theo alto.


----------



## bambagias (11 Settembre 2022)

Lo scorso anno abbiamo giocato persino con Krunic da AS, non mi strappo le vesti per una partita.


----------



## UDG (11 Settembre 2022)

Poi mi vengono a dire che in attacco eravamo in troppi. Qui bisognava comprare un'altra punta


----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Settembre 2022)

Ma come fa a dire oggi che non recupera in una settimana da una botta, non mi sembra plausibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a dire oggi che non recupera in una settimana da una botta, non mi sembra plausibile.


suma oggi in un suo video si è lasciato sfuggire che rebic ha preso il colpo della strega. 

le tempistiche non le so, ma probabilmente prima di un tot di giorni sanno già che non rientrerà.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Settembre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> suma oggi in un suo video si è lasciato sfuggire che rebic ha preso il colpo della strega.
> 
> le tempistiche non le so, ma probabilmente prima di un tot di giorni sanno già che non rientrerà.


Il colpo della strega è un normale mal di schiena, tra l'altro è fermo già da 10 giorni, bo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Settembre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> suma oggi in un suo video si è lasciato sfuggire che rebic ha preso il colpo della strega.
> 
> le tempistiche non le so, ma probabilmente prima di un tot di giorni sanno già che non rientrerà.


suma le streghe ce le ha in testa... non mi fido di una sola parola di quello...


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


Che rottami...del resto l'importante è non spendere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Settembre 2022)

Tra 1 settimana scopriremo che Rebic si è sottoposto ad una operazione e starà ai box per 2-3 mesi.
Ovviamente lo scopriremo dai giornali e non dai muti arruolati in dirigenza.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


origi al massimo recupera per la panchina ed avrà 15 min nelle gambe


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.


*Come penso che giocheremo contro il Napoli:*
Solito 4231 con
Maignan
Calabria Kalulu Tomori Theo
Bennacer Tonali
Messias De Ketelaere Saelemaekers
Giroud

*Come vorrei giocassimo contro il Napoli:*
3421 con
Maignan
Kalulu Kjaer Tomori
Calabria Bennacer Tonali Theo
Saelemaekers De Ketelaere
Giroud

Metto Saele a destra perchè potrebbe aiutare di più contro kvara


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-1-2-le-dichiarazioni.120362/#post-2775217 ) senza Leao, il Milan dovrà fare a meno anche di Rebic. Il croato salterà Milan - Napoli.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pioli, Origi NON recuperà per mercoledì. Spera per domenica.





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Guarda ho amici 30enni che anche loro hanno dei mal di schiena da cui non ne escono. Hanno fatto tantissimi controlli, anche neurologici, niente non si capisce. Quando parte il dolore del mal di schiena pare che non ne escono. Poi a caso sparisce per un po'.
> Assurdo, potrebbe essere qualcosa di simile anche per Rebic.


Attenzione però che Pioli ha detto chiaramente che ha preso una botta alla schiena.... Io vorrei capire com'è possibile stare fuori settimane per una botta, a meno che non sia stato investito da un camion che gli ha fracassato le vertebre. La cosa puzza parecchio.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Settembre 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Attenzione però che Pioli ha detto chiaramente che ha preso una botta alla schiena.... Io vorrei capire com'è possibile stare fuori settimane per una botta, a meno che non sia stato investito da un camion che gli ha fracassato le vertebre. La cosa puzza parecchio.


Ah ok non avevo sentito della botta. Boh allora mi sembra esagerato effettivamente, a meno che non abbia qualche costola incrinata.


----------



## Giek (11 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fanno prima a dire chiaro e tondo qual è il problema del ragazzo, senza stare a nascondere le cose


Qualcuno parla di depressione.
Gli auguro non sia vero.
Comunque mercato davvero insufficiente.
Ieri Giroud mi faceva quasi tenerezza.
Si è sbattuto alla grande, gli ultimi 20’ non ne aveva più e noi non avevamo nemmeno un corpo da buttare dentro al suo posto.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Pazzesco


Di pazzesco c'è che qualcuno ha ritenuto di lasciare l'attacco in queste condizioni in una stagione assurda come quella appena iniziata,di Rebic si sapeva,di Ibra si sapeva,Origi si sapeva e di Giroud aspettiamo che arrivino gli acciacchi che ha sempre avuto,complimenti.


----------



## evideon (11 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Incominciamo a guardarci attorno per trovare qualcosa a sinistra già per Gennaio, Rebic non è affidabile.



Gakpo!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Di pazzesco c'è che qualcuno ha ritenuto di lasciare l'attacco in queste condizioni in una stagione assurda come quella appena iniziata,di Rebic si sapeva,di Ibra si sapeva,Origi si sapeva e di Giroud aspettiamo che arrivino gli acciacchi che ha sempre avuto,complimenti.



Ma no, è sempre bello ricordare i post più memorabili, tipo quelli dei voti al calciomercato del Milan.
Ricordo ancora tutti gli 8, i 9, alcuni 10


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma no, è sempre bello ricordare i post più memorabili, tipo quelli dei voti al calciomercato del Milan.
> Ricordo ancora tutti gli 8, i 9, alcuni 10


Non mi sorprende,ad alcuni lo scudetto ha fatto male e sono diventati peggio dei gobbi,altrimenti non si spiega come qualcuno si esaltasse per i colpi di tacco di Adli alla prima partitella in famiglia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ah ok non avevo sentito della botta. Boh allora mi sembra esagerato effettivamente, a meno che non abbia qualche costola incrinata.


Errata corrige: ero convintissmo di aver sentito Pioli parlare di botta, ma risentendo la conferenza pre-Samp ha solo parlato di forte dolore, quindi a questo punto potrei essermi sbagliato. Qualcuno si ricorda se lo ha detto in un'altra occasione?


----------



## Aron (11 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Di pazzesco c'è che qualcuno ha ritenuto di lasciare l'attacco in queste condizioni in una stagione assurda come quella appena iniziata,di Rebic si sapeva,di Ibra si sapeva,Origi si sapeva e di Giroud aspettiamo che arrivino gli acciacchi che ha sempre avuto,complimenti.



Lo dico con cinismo e realismo. Noi facciamo mercato per arrivare in zona Champions, non per alzare l'asticella. 
Se l'asticella si alza è solo per la bravura di chi in società riesce a fare del buon pane con quel poco che ha.


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2022)

Certo che se dopo la partita di coppa Rebic dovesse magicamente guarire con la prospettiva di giocare titolare i sospetti di molti prenderebbero corpo. In caso contrario si tratterebbe soltanto di fracicume.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Settembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo dico con cinismo e realismo. Noi facciamo mercato per arrivare in zona Champions, non per alzare l'asticella.
> Se l'asticella si alza è solo per la bravura di chi in società riesce a fare del buon pane con quel poco che ha.


E dato che da noi non si vuole alzare l'asticella,ed è abbastanza palese,qualcuno ci spieghi cos'è rimasto a fare.


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E dato che da noi non si vuole alzare l'asticella,ed è abbastanza palese,qualcuno ci spieghi cos'è rimasto a fare.


A gennaio avremo una risposta, in un senso o nell’altro.


----------

